# The Summit at Massanutten



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2008)

We are currently staying in a 4 Bedroom 
up on Litten Lane with a fabulous view!

If anyone would like to stop by call
Massanutten Resort 540-289-9441


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2008)

*Weekend*

*
Friday *

I-695 to I-70 to Frederick MD - Then Routes 340, 7, to I-81
South to Harrisonburg Va Exit - East on Route 33 to turn off
to Massanutten Resort. Arrived at the resort just after 4 PM 

Check in was fast & our 4 Bedroom Upper & Lower was ready
Both l/o units are nice and clean and in really good condition
The Queen and Twin Beds in the bedrooms are Hard & Firm!

*Saturday*

Checked out the Annual Ford Show at the Ford Dealer on Rt 33
Went shopping to pick up food & Eddy`s Ice Cream for desserts

*Sunday*

Went for a ride - Gas prices in the area are in the - $4.00 range
Discovered a new home development & a Retirement Village and
a Golf Course nearby off Route 33 - Bill said it Rained overnight..

*Monday*

Beautiful and Sunny Morning 

Off to make pancakes with fresh blueberries and Reddi Whip 
for breakfast in the fully equiped kitchen on the upper level.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2008)

How many people are there with you that you need four bedrooms???  What to you think of the bathroom on the upper level.   Isn't it awesome???  Have a great time.......we surely did when we were there.


----------



## Kola (Jun 30, 2008)

How did you manage to get a four bdr. house ? This is fantastic ! :whoopie: What did you trade in and how long did you wait ? Were you just lucky or do you have some unnamed 'connections' ? OK, how do I get one for July 2009 ? Sorry, you don't need to answer my last question !:ignore: 

K.


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 30, 2008)

We just came back from a 4 bedroom Summit last week.  This was a last minute deal - I have just purchased the unit resale.  Originally my older daughter and her family were supposed to be going with us - but my son-in-law just changed jobs and my daughter is now 7 months pregnant, and she didnt want to go without him (and also was rescheduled for a couple doctor's visits, so could not drive out with us).  So my husband, myself and my 18 year old daughter had the 4 bedroom to ourselves.  My daughter was in 7th heaven since she got a whole 2 bedroom unit to herself!!

Next month we are going again - another Summit 4 bedroom, my sister and her family were supposed to be going along.  Arrangements were made in November.  First her husband was told he could not have any time off work in August due to a major project, then her oldest daughter found out she was pregnant (my sister's first grandchild) - due in August!!  So I think my husband and I may have the whole 4 bedroom to ourselves.  We are waiting on my nieces dr visit on July 18th to figure out if any of them will be joining us.  At this point I am not sure if WE are even going to be going!!   This was an RCI exchange that we would not have taken if we knew we would be purchasing the unit we just came back from.  We already have reservations for November at Massanutten - so without my BIL my husband is a little discouraged about going in August.  Seems like such a waste of a 4 bedroom!!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2008)

*The Summit at Massanutten - Mini Review*

*
A Gold Crown Resort *

Once you turn onto - Litten Lane - the road climbs up the Mountain 
side until you get to a circle (cul de sac) to make your turn around.

Brown Exterior Townhouses with Two Apartments in each unit 
are located along Litten Lane and several roads that branch off.

Each Summit townhouse consists of an upper and lower level 
Both units consist of 2 Bedrooms and 2 bathrooms and Deck.

The Master Bedroom has a Queen size bed, dresser with TV,
desk & chair (great place for your laptop) chair & foot stool
Off the Master Bedroom is a regular style bathroom with 
standard tub and shower, toilet & separate vanity area.

The Guest Bedroom is small but has two twin beds, 
dresser with TV, chair, lamp and a nice size closet.

The Bathroom off the hallway on Both Upper and Lower Levels 
offers a huge jetted whirlpool tub plus a glass enclosed shower.

We always carry Aveeno Fragrance Free Soothing Bath Treatment, 
Eight Count Boxes,  made from 100% natural colloidal oatmeal with
us when we visit Massanutten.  Soaking for 15 to 20 minutes in 
Aveeno Bath can help soothe sensitive skin and is very refreshing.

The Upper Level - which is located on the first floor 
Offers a Full Kitchen and a Screened In Rear Porch

The Lower Level - which is located in what I would call
the Basement offers a partial Kitchen and an open porch

So in order for the "two of us" to enjoy everything that 
The Summit town homes offer.  We reserve a whole house.  
It gives us more privacy and plenty of room to entertain.

Each unit has One Parking space directly in front 
of the town house, plus additional parking nearby.
We always try to get a unit with a flat parking spot
and a walkway or fewer than 4 entrance way steps

We plan to do the Owners Update one day this week
We own several Summit units (resale) & try to take the 
tour once a year to keep informed of what is happening
here at beautiful Massanutten Resort in Virginia. 


Kola
OK, how do I get one for July 2009 ?
If you own Massanutten request July when you pay your fees.
You can sometimes rent directly from an owner or exchange in.

laura1957 
You seem to enjoy Massanutten as much as we do
Hopefully, we will get to meet up with you one day...
.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 1, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> A Gold Crown Resort *
> laura1957
> You seem to enjoy Massanutten as much as we do
> ...



Marty - LOVE the place!!  I don't ever get tired of it, but my husband does like to go other places sometimes - I would be happy taking my 4 weeks a year vacation at Massanutten.  (plus all our long weekends)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 1, 2008)

laura1957 said:


> Marty - LOVE the place!!  I don't ever get tired of it, but my husband does like to go other places sometimes - I would be happy taking my 4 weeks a year vacation at Massanutten.  (plus all our long weekends)



I really want to try Massanutten, DH keeps :rofl: at me. 

Just got a resale that trades on RCI, so I figure I'll pressure him into it here in the near future. I think my 2 boys will love it.


----------



## Patri (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm surprised the people depositing those weeks don't split them into two 2-bedroom units, unless they have to do the four to get a good trade for themselves.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 1, 2008)

Patri said:


> I'm surprised the people depositing those weeks don't split them into two 2-bedroom units, unless they have to do the four to get a good trade for themselves.




I didn't understand that myself, but I didn't mind   


I traded my 2 bedroom Summit (ski week) for the August 4 bedroom Summit - so I was happy.  NOT that it is working out like I had hoped :annoyed: 
For just my husband and myself we would have been just as happy with a 2 bedroom, so we will have to see if we can "borrow" some grandkids, or somebody.  We will still end up with a whole unused unit, if my sister cant use it.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 1, 2008)

We think Massanutten is fantastic. We love to be in the mountains, and the great thing about Mass is the way you have a view from just about anywhere. We spent most of last week there and had a great time again! Even though it was the last week of June, it didn't feel crowded at all - I prefer that to the feeling at the beach sometimes where you can't get outside without a crowd around. I do wish they had a few more simple crafts for little kids like they do at most timeshares. Our kids would be happy with simple activities which they can do on their own like beaded bracelets or seashell painting - it doesn't need to be $20+ basket-weaving or stained glass. Many of the crafts are geared for older kids or adults. They do, however, have some great fun stuff for the little ones - we enjoyed the waterless tube ride and bouncers this time. Luray caverns was great too.

We do NOT need another timeshare, but it we might still have to consider a Massanutten resale in the future so we can get around the 1 in 4.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 1, 2008)

bookworm said:


> We think Massanutten is fantastic. from just . .. I do wish they had a few more simple crafts for little kids like they do at most timeshares. Our kids would be happy with simple activities which they can do on their own like beaded bracelets or seashell painting.
> We do NOT need another timeshare, but it we might still have to consider a Massanutten resale in the future so we can get around the 1 in 4.



The 1 in 4 is only for Summit and Woodstone - you can still go to Mountainside Villas, Shenandoah Villas and Eagle Trace as often as you like.

They do sell craft kits for the younger kids at the Woodstone desk for $10.00 that supposedly are complete and make a few crafts per kit.  I was thinking of picking up a few for our August week since my sister has 10 year old twins who do like that kind of thing.  I havent seen the kits myself yet, but it would be nice to have something handy for a rainy day (or just a day when us adults are tuckered out!!)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 1, 2008)

laura1957 said:


> The 1 in 4 is only for Summit and Woodstone - you can still go to Mountainside Villas, Shenandoah Villas and Eagle Trace as often as you like.
> 
> They do sell craft kits for the younger kids at the Woodstone desk for $10.00 that supposedly are complete and make a few crafts per kit.  I was thinking of picking up a few for our August week since my sister has 10 year old twins who do like that kind of thing.  I havent seen the kits myself yet, but it would be nice to have something handy for a rainy day (or just a day when us adults are tuckered out!!)



Let me see if I understand the 1 in 4. I can go to either Summit or Woodstone once every 4 yrs. Or does the 1 in 4 count for each area?


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 1, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Let me see if I understand the 1 in 4. I can go to either Summit or Woodstone once every 4 yrs. Or does the 1 in 4 count for each area?



I have exchanged into Summit and 2 years later at Woodstone.  I do own at Summit - but it was not my week we used, it was an exchange thru RCI.  I think they are considered completely separate.  Someone else might know for certain.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 1, 2008)

We own two 4 BR units.  We always split them and then have 4 weeks of timesharing a year.  We will be there 7/18.  

Marty, what unit are you in?  I need to reserve my weeks for 2010 this week.  I always try to get July 4th week.  When we go in 2 weeks, we are in Summit unit 102.  I think it is all the way at the top.  I vaguely remember reserving late for these units.  I usually like to be on Litten Lane.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahh - but Summit and Woodstone are our favorites. Actually, I was checking RCI extra vacations recently and now everything but Mountainside Villas show up as 1 in 4. I think there has been a policy change somewhere because I believe last calls and extra vacations (so said Madge) used to be exempt from 1 in 4 and they don't appear to be anymore. I imagine that Mountainside is exempt because they have their own management structure don't they?

In our experience, you can go to Summit one year, Eagle trace one year, Woodstone one year, etc. It is not enforced as a group rule.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 1, 2008)

laura1957 said:


> The 1 in 4 is only for Summit and Woodstone - you can still go to Mountainside Villas, Shenandoah Villas and Eagle Trace as often as you like.
> 
> They do sell craft kits for the younger kids at the Woodstone desk for $10.00 that supposedly are complete and make a few crafts per kit.  I was thinking of picking up a few for our August week since my sister has 10 year old twins who do like that kind of thing.  I havent seen the kits myself yet, but it would be nice to have something handy for a rainy day (or just a day when us adults are tuckered out!!)



Yes, I heard about that right at the end of our trip this time and we may try that in the future. I saw it advertised and called about it - sounds like a pretty good idea. I would check what's in them first to see if they are good for 10 year olds - it sounded to me like they might be appropriate for younger kids. This year we brought some dollar store/Walmart crafts along and did them in our unit. Our daughter enjoyed that a lot - she got up early one morning asking when she could do the bead bracelet (downside here - no sleeping in!)


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 1, 2008)

bookworm said:


> Ahh - but Summit and Woodstone are our favorites. Actually, I was checking RCI extra vacations recently and now everything but Mountainside Villas show up as 1 in 4. I think there has been a policy change somewhere because I believe last calls and extra vacations (so said Madge) used to be exempt from 1 in 4 and they don't appear to be anymore. I imagine that Mountainside is exempt because they have their own management structure don't they?
> 
> In our experience, you can go to Summit one year, Eagle trace one year, Woodstone one year, etc. It is not enforced as a group rule.



I have taken last calls to Summit right before/after exchanging in so I do know that it did not count as far as the 1 in 4, but that was a couple years ago so maybe it has changed since.  And yes I believe Mountainside has completely different rules, since they also exchange with II and have their own separate check in.  I really enjoyed the Mountainside unit we have stayed in, and check in was SOOOO much quicker and smoother than at the Woodstone building!!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 2, 2008)

*Ann-Marie   Summit 102*

*
July 2 *

It is a beautiful clear morning with a great view of the Mts
Planning on doing the chair lift ride today..

Here is a brief description of the view from our Litten Lane 
Lower Level w/open deck (inc. living room and dining room) 

From the dining room table 
I can see down to the Convention Center which is Building 20 on the map, 
the Hotel buildings and a pool.  To the left and up higher on the Mountain
I can see the unit that you have reserved.  
So, in my opinion unless you have a tree blocking your view 
You should be able to sit on the porch and see the mountains
and the center of the kettle from Summit One Hundred Two...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 3, 2008)

*Our week in review*

*
Monday *

Special Belated Birthday Dinner for Bill at the 
Red Lobster Restaurant - Rt 33 Harrisonburg 

*Tuesday *

Lunch Buffet at The Waterpark - 
Previewed the new Woodstone Models with new flat screen 
Televisions and Plush Beds - Owners Update - Took 4 Hours! 

*Wed*

Day Trip to Historic Staunton, Virginia 
Drove thru Gypsy Hill Park (214 acres) 


*Thursday *

Drove up to the Massanutten Overlook 
to look out over the valley..
Summer Jam and Fireworks (just starting)
July 4th Celebration

*Friday *

Heading back home


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 4, 2008)

What is in Gypsy Hill Park ??- we usually get to Staunton (love the Frontier Culture Museum with kids) but have never seen the park.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.virginia.org/site/description.asp?attrID=31660


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> http://www.virginia.org/site/description.asp?attrID=31660




Thanks, looks worth a drive thru and stop next time.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2008)

*167 UL *

*July 4*

Checked out Early Friday AM
Light morning rain along I-81 

Light 4th of July Traffic for
200 Miles - Returned home


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2008)

*laura1957 - Tell us a little about your visit to*

The Frontier Culture Museum in Staunton Va


----------



## IanMcM (Jul 6, 2008)

Marty   Have exchanged into 163L in August.   Will this have a reasonable view?
Ian


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Summit 163 Lower Level*



IanMcM said:


> Marty
> Have exchanged into 163L in August.
> Will this have a reasonable view?
> Ian



Summit 163 is a Lower Level unit with partial kitchen 

It is just 4 units down from where we stayed at last week
You should have a nice view especially from the rear deck
The front window in the dining room looks out on shrubs...

Follow Litten Lane almost to the top of the Mountain
Look for the green water tower - Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2008)

*What are Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas like inside?*

Has anyone stayed in a newly refurbished/remodeled  
timeshare unit at Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas?
Any units nicer than others


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 7, 2008)

Marty, I just booked units 171 and 172 Summitt for July 4, 2010.  Are these furtrher up Litten lane?  I trtied for 165-170 and they were already gone.  The person on the phone had no clue!  At least I got July 4th.  I think we will go that year and see the fireworks etc.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 7, 2008)

*Summit 171 and 172*



Ann-Marie said:


> Marty, I just booked units 171 and 172 Summitt for July 4, 2010.
> Are these furtrher up Litten lane?  I trtied for 165-170 and they
> were already gone.  The person on the phone had no clue!  At least
> I got July 4th.  I think we will go that year and see the fireworks etc.



Follow Litten Lane all the way to the top of the Mountain
Continue pass the green water tower all the way to the end

Summit 171 & 172 are in the last building on Litten Lane 
We have stayed in 171 and reserved & exchanged 173 

You should have a nice view of the mountains & kettle - especially 
from the back/rear decks - but you will also have a few more trees

The front windows in the dining room(s) looks out onto shrubs
and flat ground with a huge round cul de sac for extra parking

You can listen to the music from your deck then
Place the green lawn chairs out front and enjoy 
the fireworks.  They start after the music stops.

Greeat area and nice unit selection - Enjoy your 4th of July stay...


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Marty.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Summit Signal News Letter*

*
Summit Signal - A Publication 
for Summit Timeshare Owners*

Just received The latest copy of The Summit Signal 
Lots of information.  Be sure to check your mailbox


----------



## schiff1997 (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you tell me what is in a partial kitchen?  I have a unit on hold for summer of 2009 at Woodstone but partial kitchen?


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 10, 2008)

schiff1997 said:


> Can you tell me what is in a partial kitchen?  I have a unit on hold for summer of 2009 at Woodstone but partial kitchen?



Partial kitchen is the exact same as full kitchen EXCEPT it does not have an oven/range.  It has full refrigerator, sink, Dishwasher (I am pretty sure), microwave, electric griddle, electric frying pan, electric 2-burner, coffeepot/blender...   Unless you really plan on doing "oven" cooking, it has everything you need.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 223U booked for my brother.  Any comments on this unit's view?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Summit - Sunrise Unit 223 U*



Sandy Lovell said:


> I have 223U booked for my brother.
> Any comments on this unit's view?



Just off of Litten Lane 
on Felhorn Drive 
Last unit on the left side
flat cul de sac - nice view
Near one of the Ski Lifts

Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ann-Marie*



Ann-Marie said:


> We will be there 7/18.



Hope you are enjoying your stay at 
The Summit at Massanutten Resort

How is the overall condtion of your unit

Did you get a nice view looking down
from the Mountain into the Kettle?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great information. We were there many years ago and loved the place.  The LeClub had an outstanding indoor swimming complex.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 23, 2008)

A friend and I are thinking of Massanutten for next summer.  We both have RCI accounts.  If we both put in a request for 2 bedrooms at the Summit, would it be possible to get the whole 4 bedroom?  Or do you get specific units when you get an exchange?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have seen 4 bedrooms for summer 2009 sitting online with my 2 bedroom CO week.

If you try, the resort might allow you to combine the two into one unit.  But you would have to choose one limited kitchen and one full kitchen, or else you will end up with two separate units.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, Cindy!


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 23, 2008)

When I exchanged my 2 bedroom there was a 4 bedroom available, I have seen 4 bedrooms a few times.   If you request 2 - 2 bedrooms I would not count on them being put together.  



abc31 said:


> A friend and I are thinking of Massanutten for next summer.  We both have RCI accounts.  If we both put in a request for 2 bedrooms at the Summit, would it be possible to get the whole 4 bedroom?  Or do you get specific units when you get an exchange?


----------



## abc31 (Jul 23, 2008)

O.k., I'll try for the 4 bdrm

Thanks,
abc


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 23, 2008)

*Massanutten*



abc31 said:


> O.k., I'll try for the 4 bdrm
> 
> Thanks,
> abc




There was a May 23  Woodstone 4 Bedroom
sitting on line for the past couple of days 

Always check with RCI & get the unit #
and ask how many steps into the units 
Massanutten normally doesn`t allow you 
to change units once they are assigned!


----------



## JasonE (Jul 28, 2008)

*Shenandoa Units: Inheriting*

My dad's not dead yet or anything but he can't afford to keep the timeshares he has and is giving them to me.  I'm posting here because I think at least three of the four are the Shenandoa units and one of them is the (newer?) four bedroom units.  Apparently, unlike a lot of the other timeshare places, this place is kept up and in high demand still and people like it?

I admit I moved to the west coast and probably will never use them (I don't want to fly out to the east coast just to see mountains again when I live right next to them and don't have an SO yet), so am debating whether I should sell or rent them or what.  Hence why I joined the forums today.


----------



## natashateach (Jul 28, 2008)

*Location info from those who have been there.*

We just bought an every other year 4 bedroom at the summit.  We will see it for the first time on june 26, 2009.  We are assigned 78U.  We deposited the lower level with Redweek (but haven't found a trade that interests us).  In the future it is our hope of splitting the unit and getting 2 weeks. Any suggestions or information about where we will be situated or advice on any of the above would be helpful.  We will travel with girls ages 5, 4, and 2.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 28, 2008)

*The Summit at Massanutten Peak Drive Section*

_natashateach_

Summit 78 U is located all the way up the mountain 
Take Peak Drive - Turn Right on Mountain View Drive
Very First unit on the right - end of group - older unit 
Nice Area - with Lots of Deer - and View of the Kettle


*Question: Making a Massanutten Reservation *

When someone owns at The Summit at Massanutten
depending on your checkin date - Friday or Saturday 
once you pay your maint fees - you call and request 
a unit  - you select from floating weeks/floating units 

But when you purchase a fixed week at Woodstone 
can you call and request a floating unit from any
of the three sections - Fri - Sat - Sunday


----------



## natashateach (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank  you Marty.  You really know this area!!!!!! I am impressed.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 30, 2008)

natashateach said:


> Thank  you Marty.  You really know this area!!!!!! I am impressed.




I agree - I love Massanutten, and am always interested in Marty's posts - he seems to know the answers!!


----------



## natashateach (Jul 30, 2008)

unfortunately, I don't know the answer to his question.  I am curious about it as well.  This is all new to us.


----------



## dryden (Aug 3, 2008)

*The Summit and little ones...*

If given the opportunity to exchange into the Summit during the summer, what units would be recommended if younger kids were going along?


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2008)

*Massanutten*

The units are pre assigned and so you will have to ask 
what the unit number is currently and how many steps
Then put it on hold and check to see if its an area 
you would like to be in..  Most are a good ways from 
the pool and rec areas.   Woodstone would be a better
choice if you want to let the kids go outside to play..


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hint: Massanutten Developer Bonus Weeks*

Patri 

What did you think of the Massanutten Hotel Room 
during your complimentary stay over the weekend?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78893


----------



## Patri (Aug 10, 2008)

That is hilarious Marty, because I am sure they use that as a promotional tool selling developer weeks.


----------



## Patri (Aug 10, 2008)

Skinut, units 78-105 and 450-491 are walkable to two outdoor pools, mini golf and gokarts. (If kids aren't too small.)


----------



## davenlib (Aug 11, 2008)

we are booked into 87U. any comments on its location??  kids are 11 and 14 and we hope to have no steps to the until as we might have some elderly visit the unit. did we do ok on unit selection?? How will the view be??


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Summit 87 U is located all the way up the mountain*

_davenlib_

Follow Peak Drive til you see brown sign
Then turn Right on Mountain View Drive
continue to the end and then (bear) left 
Second unit on the left - end of group
Reserved Parking right in front of the unit 
Nice Area & Nice View - Enjoy your stay..


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 15, 2008)

We just came back from Summit Unit 91UL today - the upper units are on ground level (at least the entrance is!!) there are no stairs into the upper level - there are stairs down to the lower level.  I think 87 would be the same.


----------



## decolady424 (Aug 16, 2008)

We just got back too, were in Unit 164U.  Summit is the opposite of Woodstone in that the upper units have the full kitchen (no grill) and the lower units have no oven just a grill on the deck.  Also, as mentioned, you walk into the building on the upper level, those in the lower unit have to use the stairs.  We were way up on the top of Litten Lane, nice views but far from everything.  I was constantly shuttling my teenagers around.  Lots of deer!  And Marty, the beds were very comfortable!   Overall we had a great time.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Shenandoah Villas - Building Styles and Check In Days*



Marty Giggard said:


> Has anyone stayed in a newly refurbished/remodeled
> timeshare unit at Massanutten's Shenandoah Villas?
> Any units nicer than others




There are 3 different building styles that may 
differ from the picture in the RCI directory 

*FRIDAY* CHECK-INS ARE IN THE PEDESTAL HOMES, 
*SATURDAY* IS THE TOWNHOUSE, 
*SUNDAY* IS HOTEL STYLE


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2008)

My brother just returned from Summit and was shocked at how expensive the activities were.  Even had to pay for pool access at some of the pools.

Do owners also have to pay for these activities.  $7 per person for Putt Putt Golf etc.

Can someone let me know?  Where can I find a list of fees for activities?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Weekly Rate Or Daily Rate ?*




Sandy Lovell said:


> $7 per person for Putt Putt Golf


$7 per game ? 

Or $7 for a whole week of mini-golf ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## decolady424 (Aug 19, 2008)

It is $7 per game per person, mini golf is not part of the activity card deal.

Here is a link to the current list of things the activity card covers and the original price of each:

http://massresort.indigofiles.com/activities/program.pdf

Review this before you go to decide whether to buy one or not.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> My brother just returned from Summit and was shocked at how expensive the activities were.  Even had to pay for pool access at some of the pools.
> 
> Do owners also have to pay for these activities.  $7 per person for Putt Putt Golf etc.
> 
> Can someone let me know?  Where can I find a list of fees for activities?



I have never paid a fee for pool access at any of the pools, whether there as an owner, exchange guest, or using someone else's unit for the week.  At checkin they give you a card to get into the rec center.  We have used both rec centers, and the outdoor pool.  I have always been very happy with the activities and never felt like I was paying TOO much.  I have just been really glad that they have so many activities.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 19, 2008)

78 U is where the bear eats from the dumpster!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2008)

decolady424 said:


> It is $7 per game per person, mini golf is not part of the activity card deal.



We are just used to Putt putt golf at Wyndham, where it is usally free, but sometimes a $1 per person.

$7 Per Person, Per Game, is really the most I have seen anywhere.


----------



## Patri (Aug 19, 2008)

Putt Putt has two adjacent 18 hole courses. Yes, it is $7. When we finished our game we should have left, BUT a teenager was at the desk and he can't see the course and it was busy, so we thought, what the hey, and we just played the other 18 holes too. When we did return our putters he bid us a pleasant goodbye.


----------



## NTHC (Aug 22, 2008)

Timeshare guests have to pay $5 to enter the homeowners pool which is in the Stonewall Terrace area.  Homeowners then have the option during the summer to use the Le Club for $5.  It's a trade off that the owners association worked out with the resort.   The resort has two additional outdoor pools available at no charge.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## aka95 (Aug 23, 2008)

*TV in Second Bedroom in Summitt*

I saw someone post here where there is a tv in the second bedroom of the older Summitt units. I believe there are tv's in the newer Summitt units. That was always one of the downsides of the older units. In fact, we own at the Summitt but have exchanged back into Woodstone when we take guests because they have tv's in all their second bedrooms.


----------



## aka95 (Aug 23, 2008)

*One in Four Rule*

Does the 1 in 4 rule apply at Summitt and Woodstone if you are an owner at either of these units?


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 24, 2008)

aka95 said:


> I saw someone post here where there is a tv in the second bedroom of the older Summitt units. I believe there are tv's in the newer Summitt units. That was always one of the downsides of the older units. In fact, we own at the Summitt but have exchanged back into Woodstone when we take guests because they have tv's in all their second bedrooms.



Both at the Summit Hillside and the Summit at the end of peak drive they had tv's in the 2nd bedroom this summer.


----------



## madex (Aug 28, 2008)

We own at Woodstone, in the Summer, and split it into 2 weeks.  We used one in July, now tomorrow we are leaving to stay at the Summit.

We have unit 155U, Marty  any comments?

And yes, as owners, the rule 1 in 4 does not apply to us (one of the reasons we bought, of course resale thanks to Tugs).

Thanks


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 28, 2008)

*Summit 155 Upper*

_
madex_ 

The Summit 155 Upper is located up Litten Drive 

It is an end of group 
next to the (former) model 
at the corner of Rieder Lane 

You should have a flat parking space and a view
open space looking out from the screened porch.

I actually reserved three weeks in a row this spring in
Summit 153 UL so you know I like this area very much.

Enjoy the Holiday Weekend...


----------



## madex (Aug 28, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> _
> madex_
> 
> The Summit 155 Upper is located up Litten Drive
> ...



Wow!  you really are the expert!  LOL, you have a problem now, we will not stop asking you questions.  BTW, do you know what happen to the Candleman?  I miss his classes.

Take care! Enjoy your holiday weekend!!


----------

